# most comfy slippers?



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm 32 now and I never thought I'd ask this lol. Have quite a busy family life and it makes me really appreciate creature comforts at the end of a busy day. 
My existing slippers are falling apart. As DW seems to be a wealth of knowledge, I wandered if anyone might be able to recommend some decent slippers. Really plush ones, up to a max of about £25.Maybe something like these, these get good reviews and aren't expensive
Mens Gents Cord Full Slippers With Soft Comfy Faux Fur Lining & Non-Slip Sole: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags

Someone must know what the daddy of all slippers is? :argie::thumb::speechles


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

The daddy is ugg slippers lol!!

However this don't help you as they are 3 times the price. 

I've always been a fan of mocasin style slippers before I got the uggs


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I feel such a tool now lol. Just googled ugg slippers, they look impressive! I think the wife might not be too impressed if I spend that much money on slippers lol.
A while ago I used to buy the £5 a pair ones in shoe zone until I realised they didn't last five minutes. Bought some from aldi last, which I still have and are a few months old, maybe a year old? They have been a lot better but still very basic


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah Uggs mate can't beat em ascot if you want full shoe type or scuff for the open back style go for leather finish as suede picks up muck. Need to treble your budget though. Or you can even Harris tweed, ironically dog has hidden one of my scuffs tonight.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> I'm 32 now and I never thought I'd ask this lol. Have quite a busy family life and it makes me really appreciate creature comforts at the end of a busy day.
> My existing slippers are falling apart. As DW seems to be a wealth of knowledge, I wandered if anyone might be able to recommend some decent slippers. Really plush ones, up to a max of about £25.Maybe something like these, these get good reviews and aren't expensive
> Mens Gents Cord Full Slippers With Soft Comfy Faux Fur Lining & Non-Slip Sole: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags
> 
> Someone must know what the daddy of all slippers is? :argie::thumb::speechles


Next sell slippers very similar to those.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The uggs look very similar to some I saw in brantano or somewhere like that a few weeks back

Just shows how much money a name stamp adds, £75 a pair? Jeez. I'll stick to my matalan specials, do the job for me :lol:


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I feel such a tool now lol. Just googled ugg slippers, they look impressive! I think the wife might not be too impressed if I spend that much money on slippers lol.
> A while ago I used to buy the £5 a pair ones in shoe zone until I realised they didn't last five minutes. Bought some from aldi last, which I still have and are a few months old, maybe a year old? They have been a lot better but still very basic


I googled it too, how much? :doublesho I'd rather go around bare feet  £10 slippers from shoe zone is good enough for me.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

The most comfortable I've ever worn are called " Just Sheepskin" - now on my second pair. I bought them from John Lewis, but assume they're available elsewhere.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

So maybe I need to go round some shops like next, matalan, john lewis etc and see what they've got. I thought there might be something in my budget that I could buy online that's the "go to slipper"


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I got mine from www.lambland.co.uk


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just sheepskin for comfort but I can't believe no-one has mentioned that daddy of slipperville...

The North Face Traction Mule or it's more carpet friendly brother, The North Face Tent Mule


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

*Bindoon Boots cannot be beat*

Bindoon Boots cannot be beat :thumb:

First pair lasted 24 years. Second pair may well see me out 

Fantastic quality. Available in soft or hard sole.

https://www.bindoonboots.com.au/product/sheepskin-soft-sole-slipper/


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Get yourself some Homey's slippers, best purchase yet. Not too expensive either


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Love my Ugg slippers 

My dad has memory foam ones (think they're from BHS or M&S)


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

+1 fir the Uggs, wifey bought me some for christmas


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

couple of cats


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Peter D said:


> The most comfortable I've ever worn are called " Just Sheepskin" - now on my second pair. I bought them from John Lewis, but assume they're available elsewhere.


Plus1 for just sheepskin, mine are 2 years old, worn daily and still going strong


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> couple of cats


Best place for cats is squashed under your feet


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone tried a couple of dooka pads turned inside out?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't be dealing with slippers...last pair I had were these Bruce Lee stylee when I was about 8









I Just wear these Nike or Haivanna's.
















.

As for Uggs on geezers smh that's just wrong :/


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Can't be dealing with slippers...last pair I had were these Bruce Lee stylee when I was about 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fml the day I've Gotta agree with mr X-Ray lol

Yes men and uggs should never go

Ever


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Can't do slippers, feet get too hot.

Flips flops or in winter if needs must some canvas espadrilles but with the back flattened so they just slip on.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

I need to wear socks with slippers or my feet go cold lol. Never bare feet in winter though.
Have some fleecy efforts had them for over a year they look similar to the uggs


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Just got these to replace an identical pair which I've worn for years.






Order a size up from your shoe size, I did based on the reviews - and they're right!!


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

I picked up a pair of sheepskin mocasin slippers in the next sale, grudged paying £20 for them(they were half price) but I'm glad I did now. They're super comfy and keep my feet warm but not to the point that their sweating.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I never thought this would become a 3 page thread lol you lot have got me looking at loads of slippers. I'm spoilt for choice now


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's the uggs ascot http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71cdtkXuJmL._UX575_.jpg

Or the scuff UGG Mens M Scuff Leather Slippers Black Schwarz (BLACK) Size: 6.5 (40.5 EU): Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags

Still not found the one the dog had away the other night.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Here's the uggs ascot http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71cdtkXuJmL._UX575_.jpg
> 
> Or the scuff UGG Mens M Scuff Leather Slippers Black Schwarz (BLACK) Size: 6.5 (40.5 EU): Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags
> 
> Still not found the one the dog had away the other night.


At least your dog goes for slippers mine goes for dining chairs and tables lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

turbosnoop said:


> At least your dog goes for slippers mine goes for dining chairs and tables lol


:wall::lol::doublesho


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Another vote here for the uggs I've worn them for years now however always get them in America at the outlets as I grudge the price in the UK. Got a new grey pair at Christmas which is the moccasin type and paid about £35 with the exchange rate.

I find the cheaper £10 slippers don't last and I generally need to replace every 2-3 months whereas the sheepskin interior of the uggs wear better and tend to last me for the year so overall although they cost more to buy initially over the year it doesn't work out much of a difference.

Agree with previous post who'd have thought a 4 page thread about slippers :lol::lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

The banner on the bottom of my page is for Amazon and it's showing various ugg slippers, ever feel like someone's watching you !


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hufty said:


> The banner on the bottom of my page is for Amazon and it's showing various ugg slippers, ever feel like someone's watching you !


Every time I do a Google search advertising banners appear for weeks after it. I posted two threads on DW about car dryers and Gazebo's so every time I logged on I was getting advertising for both of them:lol:

You are never alone......:lol::lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Adblock


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've just got some slip on mules from next with fluffy insides. About £16 I think and should last me a while


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Homeys are what you want


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got Next Luxury slippers. £30. 

They're fur/fleece lined and are like a proper shoe with the back.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The mrs got me a pair of detailing slippers from m&s, memory foam lined for ultimate comfort whilst indulging in a late night fettle


----------

